# How to "Off Road" my Dahon?



## Andy Davies (13 Nov 2012)

Hey All

I am pretty new to this cycling thing, and even more new to the folding cycle thing!

Basically I have a Dahon Vitesse D7 which I aimed to use to aid my commute, basically cutting out the walk I have todo in London (20-30 mins ish) when I get off the train, but am still finding my feet on London roads. Driving in London is bad enough, so why I decided to cycle, not so sure!

I have been using it a lot more at home where I live in Essex, but am finding that most of the places I want to use it are probably not suitable for the road tyres that it came with. Mainly I want to use it in Country parks etc. to help me get used to the bike before I start using it on the dreaded commute.

I am guessing that the tyres it came with are ok but not really for off road use. I am not talking massive muddy hills, more flat/bumpyish occassionally muddy grass type of stuff. Nothing too heavy. But am not sure if this bike is suitable? I love the fact I can throw it (literally speaking) in the car and head off somewhere but am worried about damaging it.

Any ideas or advice you can offer?

I searched through previous posts and saw someone recommended "Scwalbe Marathons" for this type of thing, but when I checked out wiggle.co.uk there were loads of Marathons and I didn't have a clue...

As I said, any advice appreciated!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Nov 2012)

Small-wheeled bikes tend to be skittish on anything other than hard asphalt, so I don't think changing the tyres will make a lot of difference.

In terms of getting confidence on two wheels in London, have you tried Boris bikes?

They are big and sturdy and have a commanding riding position which may help you get to grips with London traffic.


----------



## Andy Davies (13 Nov 2012)

Oh ok thanks, not much hope then?

I haven't tried the bikes, only because when I have checked the dock nearest my train station and the one outside my office, there aren't many times I could pick a bike up and drop it off with a space in the docking station. Hence why I bought my bike really so I didn't have to rely on stock at the docks.

I did take advantage of the free bike session that Islington Council run (I qualified as I work in the borough) a couple of years ago, which was great, but could have done with a few more!

I am waiting for a free Saturday when I can be bothered to go up on the train again, and try the route out while it's quieter...

Thanks for your reply


----------



## StuAff (13 Nov 2012)

There's a guy in the States who off-roads with his Jetstream XP (www.debcar.com), but that's a full-suspension bike and he's tweaked it a bit for MTB use. My old XP (2004 model, rear shock only) was certainly not an MTB.... As for 'regular' bikes... a lot of tracks in country parks, bridle paths, etc on road tyres are not much fun, regardless of wheel size. Stick to roads. Seriously. It's roads where you'll be riding it on the commute (I hope!). That said, RE tyres 'regular' Marathons are probably the best compromise for the bike- not too pricey, tough, long-lasting, quick-rolling despite their weight, and fine for a bit of loose stuff or mud.
For future reference, the other Marathon types:
Marathon Plus: Heaviest, due to the thick puncture-resistant layer under the tread. Legendarily nasty to fit and remove. Toughest.
Marathon Racer: Considerably lighter (295g or so in folding version for 20x1.5 size, compared to 440g for the same size in Marathon), and lighter tread pattern. Fastest of the series, but least puncture resistant (they're certainly not made of cheese though!) & shorter longevity. Running these on Chutney the TT.
Marathon Supreme: My current commuter tyre (in 700C form). Nearly as light as the Racer, not much harder wearing, but a Vectran puncture protection layer so more resistant. Pricey, certainly in UK (got mine from Germany).


----------



## Andy Davies (13 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the explanation on the Marathon's - I needed that! The regular's sound cool, I will check them out!

Maybe I best stick to road's then...and dig out my old mountain bike for the country parks...cheers!


----------



## Brommyboy (14 Nov 2012)

I have ridden the Vitesse off road on the Kojak tyres. There should be enough clearance for wider ones, and, if they fit , then Schwalbe Big Apple mat be suitable. The ordinary Marathons (HS368) will do.


----------



## Andy Davies (14 Nov 2012)

Nice to hear from someone else who has ridden it off road! I will check out the Kojak's as well.

Cheers


----------



## chugsy (23 Nov 2012)

My Speed P8 handles fine "off road" on Big Apples - at least in the dry! I managed the adventure trail at Sherwood Pines fine, out pacing my chums on their MTB (but that was down to ability as opposed to having the right tool for the job). Lots of bemused looks but I was/am too lazy to break down one of my full size bikes to transport further afield


----------



## mr_cellophane (28 Nov 2012)

Where in Essex do you live ? I may be able to recommend some off road routes which aren't muddy. First one which springs to mind is Rainham RSPB. Lovely cakes in the cafe as well


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Jan 2013)

Sorry belated reply. Schwalbe Black Jack tyres, quite deep knobbly CX pattern tyres, they take my Birdy Blue quite happily off piste and into mud, grass & gungy stuff.


----------

